# Detailer's Domain and Street Dreams Detail head to P Tuning to Opti Coat 10 cars



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

A couple of months ago I received a phone call from Sapan a very good customer of Detailer's Domain. Our first meeting was about 2 years ago, Sapan drove up from VA en route to get his car modded. We had his car for 2 days for the royal treatment. Since then Sapan picked up a new FRS, however time constraints made it hard for him to make the trip up to us.

We were able to put a nice package together for him and he decided to push it out there to friends and forum members to take advantage of. Thru his hard work he was able to secure 10 exterior only plus Opti Coat jobs for us. He also managed to have Mike and Mr. C at P Tuning in Manassas, VA to host the event. Mike and Mr. C were great host and have a very impressive facility, if you are in the area go check it out!

To get the job done I enlisted our team plus some help from Dave at Street Dreams Detail and Gianni our very own forum moderator on DB, as well as Franki Li.

The job was to be done in 2 days. A very tall order but we somehow were able to accomplish this with all parties being happy with the final results.

Take a look and I hope you enjoy this write up.

*Project:* Total of 10 Cars - 12 Audi Q7, 10 Audi A4, 12 Audi All Road, 12 Jeep Grand Cherokee, 3 BRZ's, 3 FRS's
*Requirement:* Prep for Opti Coat

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Decon with Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Menzerna FG400 (used on the cars that needed it)
- Final Polish - Sonax 5/4 Fine Abrasive Polish used on all cars 
- Last step - Opti Coat
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

Adam's Car Wash
Wolf's Decon Gel - Iron Remover
Stoner's Tarminator
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Menzerna FG400
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6
Opti Coat
Adam's Super VRT
1Z einszett Windscreen Cleaner
Optimum Metal Polish

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Griot's 3 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 15ES Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Uber Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Adam's Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before









































































































Adhesive left over from the dealer (was apparent on most of the BRZs and FRSes

































Various prep photos
Decon

















Sonax and APC on the wheels, tires, wheel wells









































Foaming

















































Taking a look at Sapan's FRS after prepping it.









Lots of Opti Coat was used

























Derrick on the glass









Gianni taking a break ; )









Partial shot of the team









Afters










































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Big thanks to Sapan and the crew at P Tuning!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

all is perfect:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------

